
Google Starts Selling Its Titan Security Key in Canada, Japan, the UK and France - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/2/20752253/google-titan-security-key-available-canada-japan-uk-france
======
twalla
Aren't these just re-branded Feitan security keys? Any reason I should trust
this over something like a Yubikey which is manufactured in a country with a
slightly less atrocious attitude towards digital security and privacy than
China?

------
infinisil
Not sure how I feel about Google entrenching itself in yet another part of the
technology stack

------
pkaye
How do these things work? They stored the password or private key?

------
qserasera
$50 dollars for something that may be less safe. No thanks?

